# Snake Identification Help



## fishinful (Sep 12, 2014)

Came across this snake today in Grand Traverse County. Any idea on what type of snake this is? I was thinking blue racer but the color seems too light. Length Was approximately 5 feet.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks like a racer getting ready to shed


----------



## fishinful (Sep 12, 2014)

I didn’t think about shedding. You may be spot on. This snake had no interest in retreating, it stood firm ground as I got some pics from a respectable distance. It was laying in the sun when I spotted it and wasn’t going to leave it’s spot just because I was there!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pine snake


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

jatc said:


> Looks like a racer getting ready to shed


Think you nailed it


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

It's the bluish looking eyes. Almost all snakes get that just before shedding as the skin over their eyes dies and turns opaque.


----------



## BubbaBass (Jun 27, 2020)

It's a spitting cobra....never have a problem with snakes if you think they are all spitting cobras.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sparky18181 said:


> Pine snake


It doesn't look anything like Wild Thing's pine snakes.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Racer for sure.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Good job getting that blue racer photo. They’re tough to get a picture of as the snakes that will chase people.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

What a beauty! Nice pictures!

I'll bet you don't have much of a chipmunk problem with that 5 footer hanging around!


----------



## fishinful (Sep 12, 2014)

jatc said:


> It's the bluish looking eyes. Almost all snakes get that just before shedding as the skin over their eyes dies and turns opaque.


I wonder if visibility is limited when the skin over the eyes is about to shed? Not a lot of movement from this snake. It seemed more interested in it’s sun bathing spot than me.
Thanks for all of the replies!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

fishinful said:


> I wonder if visibility is limited when the skin over the eyes is about to shed? Not a lot of movement from this snake. It seemed more interested in it’s sun bathing spot than me.
> Thanks for all of the replies!


I'm sure it smelled you!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

fishinful said:


> I wonder if visibility is limited when the skin over the eyes is about to shed? Not a lot of movement from this snake. It seemed more interested in it’s sun bathing spot than me.
> Thanks for all of the replies!


It is limited for sure. I've been keeping and breeding snakes for nearly 30 years now. Their vision is impaired and they often won't even bother to eat when close to shed. Often times I come across wild snakes that are close to shed that never even try to bite when being handled. Very cool Racer find, I haven't come across a real big one in a few years.


----------

